# Come One Lend A Buddy A Buck



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

only $2,794,076.69 Canadian, yikes

what gets me is what gives the bugger the right to ask for the $0.69 cents at the end, now how do you arrive at that or even the $76.69, why not just make it $2,794,000.00mil even then I may be interested, jeez some ppl


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Glad to oblige, put me down for a buck sixty nine - feeling generous at this time of year.









Lovely watch, shame I missed the lottery by five numbers (again).

Julian L


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

James said:


> only $2,794,076.69 Canadian, yikes
> 
> what gets me is what gives the bugger the right to ask for the $0.69 cents at the end, now how do you arrive at that or even the $76.69, why not just make it $2,794,000.00mil even then I may be interested, jeez some ppl


is it quartz























john







:rofl:


----------



## Amphibimoose (Oct 30, 2007)

Erm, what is it?

Should I know? Does this now mean I'm stupid?

Oh dear, I should know...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't Alpha do something similar


----------

